
Show HN: Repuso – Social testimonial widgets - Wouter33
https://repuso.com/
======
Wouter33
Hi HN!

I've been working on Repuso the last few months after a similar service closed
down. After their closing down notice i whiped up an MVP in a weekend and
started testing it with some users of the old service.

The last few months it grew into a mature service which lets you showcase
social media testimonials with a single line javascript widget. All Facebook,
Twitter, Instagram, Zendesk and Delighed user feedback can be displayed on
your most important pages to increase the conversion of your website.

